# connecting modem wifi to mobile



## bishtsumit99 (Mar 18, 2015)

hi i would like to know how i can connect my mobile wifi with my mtnl modem. I am not able to use wifi in my mobile. thanks for the reply


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi bishtsumit9, and welcome toTSG



bishtsumit99 said:


> connect my mobile wifi ... I am not able to use wifi in my mobile.


  I am not sure how we can help you with a WiFi connection if you are not able to use WiFi.

Can you please clarify and provide information on the brand and model number of your mobile device and your mobile service provider. Also provide the model number of your modem.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread to one in the Networking section, you need to re-configure your wireless router and obtain the wireless password from it.


----------

